# Rehandling



## Molokai (Dec 24, 2015)

It happens sometime, that curly koa on Damascus blade doesn't meet my standards. The wood even stabilized its too soft for handle. I have put it couple of times and pull it out from sheath and it made a couple of streaks on the handle. I cannot sell the knife like that, so rehandling it after Christmas....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pix?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 24, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 24, 2015)

I say just give it to me and I'll tell everybody I made it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

Man ! just neat stuff !


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh maaann....dude that is some serious beauty going on in that wood.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome handle! Tell us one more time why it is not suitable!!!!! Chuck


----------



## Molokai (Dec 24, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Awesome handle! Tell us one more time why it is not suitable!!!!! Chuck


Too soft for such a awesome blade

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 24, 2015)

before i give an opinion, i need to hold in my hand, therefore just send it me. LOL, great looking piece of wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2015)

Blade pic ?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Blade pic ?


It's a secret blade.... :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been watching your FB page wondering what was the outcome of that knife. Sorry it didn't meet your standards, but is sure is a pretty handle. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

TRfromMT said:


> I've been watching your FB page wondering what was the outcome of that knife. Sorry it didn't meet your standards, but is sure is a pretty handle. What are your plans for it?


I will install new handle .Something very hard, not as pretty as koa. If you have some idea what wood you think I should install please say so.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Blade pic ?


Tom, it's the Damascus blade , check my Instagram page.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I will install new handle .Something very hard, not as pretty as koa. If you have some idea what wood you think I should install please say so.



Ringed gidgee but you dont like that either lol. If you arent concerned about the wood being snazzy looking just use bog oak. Or use something you can't ID ... nothing suits a mystery blade better than mystery scales . . . . . .


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

I think I have shown photo of the blade in What did you do in shop today thread.
You guessed it, @Kevin , but not ringed, I have plain birdseye gidgee.... ;)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Never heard of birdseye gidgee you better show some proof Tom


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

Doesnt have that much eyes but...


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

On the right

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Okay I have seen some before. Sweet stuff did you get it from Peter?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 26, 2015)

From Ben in Australia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm a little late here, but was going to suggest ringed gidgee. Whatever you pick, I bet it is going to be another beauty, someone's pride, and we can't wait to see it!

What do you think was wrong with the Koa? I just put a piece (stabilized also) on a knife I have and I can't imagine it not holding up to regular use.


----------



## Strider (Dec 26, 2015)

Gee, that blade is batshit ugly, I would throw it away, if I were you. It doesn't mesmerize me, not at all...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 26, 2015)

Tom, I've got a real sick looking piece of stabilized Spalted Maple Burl that would look great on that blade, but then I'd probably want that piece of wood back when you're done with it!

Whatever you put on it will, I'm sure, look great! (That Curly Koa looked great - sad that it wasn't quite up to being hard enough!)


----------

